# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  boiling water in your water bottle?

## BaerClaw

couldnt one just boil water in a stainless steel water bottle like this 

http://www.amazon.com/New-Wave-Envir...ef=pd_sim_sg_4

with the cap off? also there vary lightweight i just held one the other day.

----------


## Sam

> couldnt one just boil water in a stainless steel water bottle like this 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/New-Wave-Envir...ef=pd_sim_sg_4
> 
> with the cap off? also there vary lightweight i just held one the other day.


 I have used my metal bottle to boil water. Just be careful when you grab it.  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  I also have the 'oilcamp' metal cup for the nalgene bottles and it fits on the metal bottle as well.
-Sam

----------


## Rick

You bet. You can boil water in just about any kind of bottle including plastic.

----------


## BaerClaw

> You bet. You can boil water in just about any kind of bottle including plastic.


can you do it over and over with plastic and wont it lech into the water?

----------


## Rick

It would probably leech into the water. A lot of plastic will leech and you don't have to heat it. BPA is an example and one that seems to get a lot of press. Still, if you were in a survival situation and you needed clean water I wouldn't give it a lot of thought.

I have a post on here about turning a Heneken can into a cooking pot. Aluminum can offer up the same benefits.

----------


## BaerClaw

I was thinking of doing it more then just for survival situations so maybe ill pick up one of these SS bottles

----------


## Rick

Check the thickness on one before you buy it. My understanding is they are pretty thin metal and are easily bent. Even sitting in your pack.

----------


## crashdive123

BaerClaw - I have boiled water in an aluminum water bottle.  It is helpful if you have something to pour the boiled water into, as it will cool a little quicker (you will burn your lips on the bottle if you do not wait long enough for it to cool.  This too comes from practical experience). :EEK!:  :Wink:

----------


## Runs With Beer

Im not sure if you know this, But you  can also boil water in a paper bag.

----------


## fishpole

bear claw, ive got one of those water bottle. my uncle gave it to me a few years back, hes all about being green and organic and he siad it was supposed to help keep toxin's outta my system or something like that. and yeah you could boil water in it...you can also boil water in a hydration bladder, or your hat, or a trash bag, or any number of things. i have not tried boiling water in this but if you like ill try it and let you know how it works before you pick one up.
-cory

----------


## LudwigVan

Is this a heavy duty bottle or is it one of the cheaply made ones with the paterns and slogans on them all the hipsters are carrying around now?

----------


## tsitenha

I have..we have converted all of our water bottle needs to "Klean Kanteens" I think it was a good choice, we filter our own water  and just carry it in the metal canteens. saves money then buying plastic water water bottles

----------


## crashdive123

Sarge - Move to General Survival

----------


## ride_gnu

Does anyone know if the insides of these bottles are coated with any chemicals?

----------


## Nativedude

Like many others, I used the plastic Nalgene bottles for many years to carry water, and yes, I even boiled water in them (it can be done). Once I found out about the leeching factor of the (BPA) plastic they use in ALL of the many different polycarbonate water containers, I got rid of them. I sent all 17 of the Nalgene's I had back to the mfg.  :EEK!: 

Now I use ONLY Klean Kanteen bottles www.kleankanteen.com. They are all stainless steel and can be used for hot or cold liquids. While they are not insulated, they are, IMO, the best bottles for the $$$. And I can boil water in them to my hearts content with no ill-effects!

There is a company, SIGG, that produces aluminum water canisters, but they are lined (because alum. can leech toxins) and cannot be subjected to heat or hot liquids. I bought a SIGG before I found the Klean Kanteen. The water in the SIGG had a funny taste to it when I drunk it  :EEK!: , so I returned it and found the K.K.

I haven't looked back since. I, personally, DO NOT trust plastics or aluminum for food substances anymore. It's glass or metal ONLY for us!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## klkak

I also use the Klean Kanteen bottles.  I have two of them, a 40 oz. w/stainless cap and a 27 oz. w/plastic cap.  I use the smaller one daily and both when I go into the bush.

----------

